# Proper angle on the incline bench press



## pwloiacano (Apr 1, 2012)

I am polling the forum on approx what angle you do your Inclines at.  

Does anyone have any feedback on what they feel is an optimal angle to set the bench at?

I currently do them at two angles.  About 30 and 45 degrees.  The 45 degree angle hits my pecs, but also really engages the front delts.  At 30 degrees, it is almost like doing a flat pressing movement.

I am looking for some feedback and advice.  Thanks.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Apr 1, 2012)

I actually favor the 15 degree incline press.

This is in deference to my rotator cuffs which I have previously injured doing flat benches, but are fine with the 15 degree incline.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 1, 2012)

Lowest setting and still incline is what I use for incline bench any higher I get too much shoulder


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 1, 2012)

45 is an awkward angle for me. I don't go steeper than 30


----------



## Grant_73 (Apr 1, 2012)

I hate how most incline barbell press benches are set at 45 degrees.


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 1, 2012)

Grant_73 said:


> I hate how most incline barbell press benches are set at 45 degrees.



I agree.  I am forced to go into a smith machine to do 30 degree angle inclines because of this very same reason.  There is no power rack at my gym I work out at to be able to do them with free weights.  However, I find it feels much better to do the 45 degree angle inclines in a smith machine.  It just seems to treat my shoulders a bit better.

I just wonder if the higher angle helps the upper part of the chest more.  Does anyone have any feedback on that?  Also, I do flat bench before I go into inclines.  Do you think it is better to do inclines first?


----------



## bjg (Apr 1, 2012)

it depends on what you want to accomplish some people do it at 20 deg and some at 60 deg all are fine.  some use a bit wider than standard grip (which works upper chest better but also involves more the shoulders) and some use standard grip
so it all depends on the individual...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

15 to 30 degrees for me, any steeper or flatter and my rotators give me hell.


----------



## jwa (Apr 1, 2012)

15 to 30 for me as well.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> I am polling the forum on approx what angle you do your Inclines at.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on what they feel is an optimal angle to set the bench at?
> 
> ...




Either is fine. When you 45 degree make sure you keep your elbows in, it will put more stress on the pecs and take stress off of your front delts.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 1, 2012)

I mix it up from time to time usually going between 30 and 45.


----------

